# Different kind of DIY Intake



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

I've got a 2010 Golf and Ive been throwing around some ideas for an intake. I like the stuff thats out there but i think its more fun to make it myself. And since I have CAD and a fab shop to use, maybe I will try something a bit different. This is my idea, just a concept right now, thoughts?


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

It must be great to have the equipment to do that with CAD. I have CAD and ideas just not the equipment to go with it unfortunately. Anyway onto your idea I think the the concept is good. You will be getting a good amount of fresh cold air into the manifold using that location. My concerns are if the dimensions on your design going to give turbulent airflow by recessing and then coming in at the angle it has to for the throttle body (I hope that makes sense). Also what are you going to do about a filter element?


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

I want to get under the hood and take a bunch of measurements, i am gonna try to make it as smooth of an arc as possible to prevent any turbulence. Hopefully I can make that happen. As for the filter, Im gonna go to my local parts store and just start opening K&N filter boxes, once I find one close to the size that im thinking, I will design around that. After all, I can make a custom intake system, but I cant make a custom filter.

I do HVAC duct design for a living, so this is basically just ductwork right?  Now i need some spare time to get started.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

try creating something similar to this for the 2.5l...this link is for an awesome short ram intake, currently only available for the Audi TT from 42DD. i'd like to see a good heatshield fabricated for our cars as well. watch the video at the bottom of the page, very cool...

Clicky Click


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

would be nice if someone or company came up with this design for the 2.5.

doesn't have to be in carbon fiber. could be in plastic to make it cost cheaper.



















taking advantage of the front air scoop for fresh air all the time and the cone always isolated from heat.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

if you could obtain the carbon fiber air scoop i'm pretty sure it would just fit into the rabbit as well...same location. you'd have to modify the side of the scoop and cut/dremel out the opening a little but, but that shouldn't be too big of a deal.


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

Or maybe even a hybrid of my idea and that idea? Make basically a short ram intake with a cone filter just off the throttle body, then incase it in that same sort of box. Dont really see the need for the extra pipe to put the filter all the way over in front of the battery. But I like the cone filter inside the box idea, sorta simplifies the whole thing.


----------



## STEC06 (May 17, 2008)

Google "Arc Intake" - might give you some more ideas.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

Stg3G60 said:


> Or maybe even a hybrid of my idea and that idea? Make basically a short ram intake with a cone filter just off the throttle body, then incase it in that same sort of box. Dont really see the need for the extra pipe to put the filter all the way over in front of the battery. But I like the cone filter inside the box idea, sorta simplifies the whole thing.



yep you could do that. thats the idea. having a cone filter and you enclose it , but taking advantage of the stock front location for air pickup as its one of the best location.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

LampyB said:


> if you could obtain the carbon fiber air scoop i'm pretty sure it would just fit into the rabbit as well...same location. you'd have to modify the side of the scoop and cut/dremel out the opening a little but, but that shouldn't be too big of a deal.


I'm sure I could make the AWE box work without modification. You could use the stock intake elbow from the throttle body, cut it to size and use a metal tube with the right angle that goes inside the box in the stock hole. for the scoop, just get the stock GTI plastic part that goes in front of the scoop. no need to cut anything.

The thing is I don't think AWE sells just box, and if they do , they will charge you mucho money lol.
So if you have to spend that much money, might as well try to fabricate something. box could be made in fiberglass too. 

That would be the perfect air intake IMO


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

I agree with a lot of the others on here in saying that the factory air intake location would be best. Here's another intake that a stumbled upon maybe it'll help with ideas.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5381494-Volant-Intake


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

MasterNele03 said:


> I agree with a lot of the others on here in saying that the factory air intake location would be best. Here's another intake that a stumbled upon maybe it'll help with ideas.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5381494-Volant-Intake


yep same principle as AWE, APR, but with slighly different design. looks cool too. 

Its clear that there is space to do the same thing for the 2.5 engine! most companies developing intakes for the 2.5 go the easy way with short ram or cold air intake which i'm not a fan of.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

I sent an email to volant , but they haven't answered yet. 

Told them if they could retrofit their intake to the 2.5 or just sell me just the box and i'll adapt it.


----------

